# Log Book for Europe



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

Happy New Year to all, my question is as follows, I recently bought an imported Hymer & after receiving the registration document from Swansea we noticed some errors..
We sent the log bok back to be ammended and after telephoning today they said that it can take up to 6 weeks for the new bok to arrive.
WE are off to Europe on the 20th Jan...DO WE NEED TO TAKE the logbook with us

Regards

The Wylie Fox


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We havent been for a few years but we always carried ours.


Motorhomer


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wylie, what a shame, but the short answer is yes, legally you must take your registration document with you. Having said that I have never been asked for mine but I expect if I didn't take it I would need it. 
Phil.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Ask to speak to a manager. I have found DVLA remarkably cooperative and flexible if you speak to someone in authority. Be polite, explain your predicament and, if they cannot comply with your request, ask them to send you a photocopy of the document you submitted.


----------



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

Hi 
If you go in person to your local licensing office they can confirm your reg document is at swansea, and will issue you with a temporary registration document. Did this myself when I discovered just prior to my trip to Spain that my bike did not have a log book from new (an error by the dealer).
Good Luck


----------



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

A special thanks to everyone for their replys, I'm off to my local licencing dept next friday if it hasn't arrived


Regards

The Wylie Fox
Dover to Calais 20th Jan....Can't wait


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Log book for Europe*

Hi I know that people say that they have never been asked for the log book And I dont know anybody who has beeen asked for it

Except on these pages re travelling in AUSTRIA apparently their rules have changed & people are asked for the log book to determine their taxation class


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
I wonder if the French take their vehicle documents when they nip into Belgium, or the Italians when they nip over the border to Austria?
We're all supposed to be Europeans now why do we still have to carry documentation? 
Regards Eddie


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we don't have to carry documentation in this country, but have to produce it within a specified time [24 hours?] if required, could you get back to your base and recover documentation in that time. :?

8)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The wylie fox wrote

"Happy New Year to all, my question is as follows, I recently bought an imported Hymer & after receiving the registration document from Swansea we noticed some errors.. 
We sent the log bok back to be ammended and after telephoning today they said that it can take up to 6 weeks for the new bok to arrive. 
WE are off to Europe on the 20th Jan...DO WE NEED TO TAKE the logbook with us"

Hi Foxy,

I sent my registration certificate off in mid November to be amended and it was back within four weeks.

Enjoy your forth coming trip.

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Here (Spain) you ARE required to carry vehicle AND personal docs with you. As mentioned in previous posts......my father in-law is a captain in the Guardia........sometimes I stop and chat awhile when they are running road-checks just outside our town.

They are NOT there to catch innocent tourists and if you can't produce some of you doc's (and why not if you are in a MH) you are inevitably waived on. All police here carry "translation Cards". This warns that if you can't produce doc's your vehicle MAY be taken to compound. Again, I have NEVER seen this happen.

In short carry everything..........and why not? Some scruffy low life or even a smart pro would not get far here in YOUR MH if it was taken off a site while you where away.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have been asked three times for the reg book, (Photo copies are not acceptable) all in the same two weeks but in two countries. Maybe I look like a criminal - but I surely do not have their buying power.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi thewyliefox,

Had a similar problem myself, I telephoned dvla, explained I needed my licence back after sending it for updating (hgv), 
had it back from them 2 days after sending it.

Not sure if you have explained fully to them the need for your reg document, if not telephone them again, 
explain it is a matter of urgency, they can pull their finger when needed.

I found the dvla quite helpful on this occasion.

Good luck.


MHS....Rob


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

We had to produce every document known to man... and them some! .. on the way back through customs at the tunnel. This was whilst being throughly gone over and searched by French and then English customs in the space of 100 feet .... bummer eh!

Even had to figure out what was in the 5mm gap between the shower and the wardrobe .. was cold that night too and had to stand around for ages.

Maybe we just look dodgy ... maybe they thought the surfboards and kayaks were for show.

Leigh


----------



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

*Special Thanks & Update...!!!!!!*

Firstly a special thanks to all you fellow MH'ers for your responces.

This morning to my amazement the Logbook V5 arrived in the post, these people really are incompentant, it was wrong again...After trying to telephone them ( and even if you do get through, you get some ignorant Welsh Person (( I was brought up in Wales ) who thinks they are God ))

There are that many key press's, choose from 1-7 repeated again & again, just to talk to one of them...

I refused to resend the V% back to them and sent a FAX to their compaints department.....

The vehicle was registered on the 17 / 11 / 2004 and the V5 keeps being printed with 17 /11 /2003

Thanks Once Again

The Wylie Fox


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

twooks said:


> we don't have to carry documentation in this country, but have to produce it within a specified time [24 hours?] if required, could you get back to your base and recover documentation in that time. :?
> 
> 8)


It's 7 days starting from the midnight you were isssued a producer. (by the way we do have to carry documentation, but the law provides us with this caveat. If Old Bill doesn't believe you are who you say, you can be arrested- for not producing a driving licence, insurance or MOT) :!:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Andysam, we _ are dreadfully ignorant of our [my] rights and responsibilities in the UK. Need citizenship classes to find out how few rights we actually have, and then a written constitution to stop them being eroded! by politicians.
I find myself agreeing with most of what Billy Connelly says - if not his precise turn of phrase - :roll: 
anyone who wants to be a politician is automatically debarred from the job -[think DNA said something similar]
and 'The Archers Theme' for the English national anthem!

8)_


----------

